# mason jar vs vac-n-stash



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

So I was surfing the web and found these vac-n-stash containers. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these. I use mason jars now but these looks cooler...

:hurt:

I only have 26 posts so I can post a link but just google Vac-n-stash and you will see them.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

My vote in that storage container class goes to tupperware. I don't want my cigars standing up. (Just personal preference)


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Magnate said:


> My vote in that storage container class goes to tupperware. I don't want my cigars standing up. (Just personal preference)


Well, I guess that might matter if we were talking about cigars. :dunno:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Vac-N-Stash Container : 6 Pieces @ $2.50 Each: Novelty Inc. Wholesale

Interesting. Never heard anyone mention these before. My first impression would be something for shorter term storage like for a blend you are smoking, but slowly. It's gonna be awful hard to sway me off of good 'ol fashion Mason/Ball jars for long term cellaring. It is worth mention that the display linked to above specifically mentions tobacco preservation.

Nice find though. I hope someone has some experience with these here.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Well, I guess that might matter if we were talking about cigars. :dunno:


:doh:

I wander over here often without knowing where I am...

In that case, in my completely inexperienced knowledge, I'd pick the mason jar so I could see the yummy baccy in the jar.

But, we've already seen that I know what I'm talking about. out:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Magnate said:


> :doh:
> 
> In that case, in my completely inexperienced knowledge, I'd pick the mason jar so I could see the yummy baccy in the jar.
> 
> But, we've already seen that I know what I'm talking about. out:


Yeah, after looking at these that's my only problem with them. Sometimes I just like to stare at the tobacco in the jar. Is that weird?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Its still plastic, so I'm not sure about the "odor free" part of the blurb.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It seems once a week someone here goes looking for an improvement over mason jars, so this isn't directed solely at you, but stop. Short of a still-sealed tin, there is no better storage container.

Both plastic and vacuum seals are bad or at minimum not beneficial for tobacco storage. You can't treat tobacco like food and expect long-term storage and successful aging. And yes, food is jarred or "canned" but the process is a bit different the foods need a certain level of acidity to safely store.

The point is that jars are terrific for storage and terrifically inexpensive. What needs improved?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well the improvement would be when I drop a mason jar and it shatters...

If they could make unbreakable mason jars that would be awesome but until then we will always be looking for an improvment over mason jars...

my original question still stands unanswered... has anyone tried them? I know they aren't better for long term storage but for short term I just wanted to know if anyone had tried them..

thanks!



drastic_quench said:


> It seems once a week someone here goes looking for an improvement over mason jars, so this isn't directed solely at you, but stop. Short of a still-sealed tin, there is no better storage container.
> 
> Both plastic and vacuum seals are bad or at minimum not beneficial for tobacco storage. You can't treat tobacco like food and expect long-term storage and successful aging. And yes, food is jarred or "canned" but the process is a bit different the foods need a certain level of acidity to safely store.
> 
> The point is that jars are terrific for storage and terrifically inexpensive. What needs improved?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

x6ftundx said:


> Well the improvement would be when I drop a mason jar and it shatters...


Most of us learned along time ago if you stop dropping your jars they stop breaking ...... just saying it ain't rocket science ....... :hurt:

As to the Vac-N-Stash ..... One marketing blurb of theirs is "Water Resistant" and right below it says "Water Proof". Looks decidedly like a head shop _novelty_ item ...

What you want is vapor tight so that your _stash_ of cigars (for those wandering aimlessly) or pipe tobacco doesn't dry out.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe these were intended for that other wacky tobaccy. The kind you want to hide from your parents!!


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> Well the improvement would be when I drop a mason jar and it shatters...
> 
> If they could make unbreakable mason jars that would be awesome but until then we will always be looking for an improvment over mason jars...
> 
> ...


Store the mason jars in the box they came in. Store that box in a cool dark place. IMO, the perfect cellar is at the bottom of a closet. When it is time to open the jar transfer the contents to the unbreakable container of your choice. I prefer ziploc bags because they are easy to transport, disposable, and protects the tobacco better than a pouch.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

On the mason jars, how many times of openingbefore you should replace the lid?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Pipers
Can I butt in and ask a question, For sending pipe tobacco bought in bulk how would you split it up and what would be a good container, un breakable is important. and cost!

Thanks

Dave

okay maybe if I expanded the question more it would help, I am buying some cobs and some bulk tobaccos recommended by Jeff to the troops. I want to split them into smaller packages so all can get some otherwise the big bags will disapear and people will be left out.

Not looking for donations just advice!!!


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Aquinas said:


> On the mason jars, how many times of openingbefore you should replace the lid?


For long term storage replace the lid. For short term it doesn't matter.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

So when my cousin was in Iraq last year I sent him a bunch of tobacco and pipes to give out... Apparenlty over there the tobacco dried out very very fast. I had to send him some of those disky thingys that rehydrate the tobacco...

just an FYI



smelvis said:


> Hi Pipers
> Can I butt in and ask a question, For sending pipe tobacco bought in bulk how would you split it up and what would be a good container, un breakable is important. and cost!
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I send humi pouches would zip lock baggies be okay?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I send humi pouches would zip lock baggies be okay?


I don't see why not. I know the disc thingys worked quite well over there. It's the ones that you need to put distilled water in and then it rehydrates the tobacco...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> I don't see why not. I know the disc thingys worked quite well over there. It's the ones that you need to put distilled water in and then it rehydrates the tobacco...


Thanks
Jarrod was suppose to send a bunch of those, maybe I'll send a note.
Thanks Guy's


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Pipers
> Can I butt in and ask a question, For sending pipe tobacco bought in bulk how would you split it up and what would be a good container, un breakable is important. and cost!
> 
> Thanks
> ...


To fit your perameters I'd use Zip loc baggies,put a couple of ounces in each bag.. I'd probably go with the heavier freezer bags for the extended ship voyage. You can squeeze out the air pocket, and they would layer perfectly in the shipping box and you can surround them with packing peanuts Once they tobacco arrive then the troops can find additional ways to store it or continue use with the zip loc's

I make leather tobacco pouch's and use the zip loc's snack size bags inside of them they are plenty sturdy.

Good Karma to you for your support
ST~


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Another in a pinch *quick fix* to humidify tobacco in a dry climate is a slice of apple, or celery,or a piece of lettuce


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Steel Talon said:


> Another in a pinch *quick fix* to humidify tobacco in a dry climate is a slice of apple, or celery,or a piece of lettuce


Fruit or vegetables in tobacco are not recommended. For one thing, your baccy will get the flavor of the additive, and secondly, you risk bringing on mold.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Fruit or vegetables in tobacco are not recommended. For one thing, your baccy will get the flavor of the additive, and secondly, you risk bringing on mold.


Couldnt agree more with your logic. However, *in a pinch* apple, celery and lettuce leaf works very well, until you can get hold of Oasis wet, PG and distilled water.

*In my experience* Using the above in this way (brings minimal flavor transfer if any and minimal mold risk. YMMV

Peace
ST~


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Steel Talon said:


> Couldnt agree more with your logic. However, *in a pinch* apple, celery and lettuce leaf works very well, until you can get hold of Oasis wet, PG and distilled water.
> 
> *In my experience* Using the above in this way (brings minimal flavor transfer if any and minimal mold risk. YMMV
> 
> ...


There's a much simpler solution to get a smoke out of a dry baccy that doesn't involve plant or animal products. Obviously, the bulk of the dried baccy should be rehydrated in any number of ways listed elsewhere on the forum, this is to get a smoke going immediately.

Fill bowl, whichever way, just don't crush the dry baccy or you get a mouthfull of crumbs. Place mouth over bowl - YES the wrong way. Breath out gently a few times. Gently! Don't blow baccy bits all over the place. The best hydration source is the human lung, breath out on a mirror if ya don't believe me. Oh, this only works for the living, vampires et al find some other way.

Got the tip from an old GL Pease posting somewhere, and "smokingpipes" Bear also mentioned it here 'afore. Works great, in a pinch!


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> There's a much simpler solution to get a smoke out of a dry baccy that doesn't involve plant or animal products. Obviously, the bulk of the dried baccy should be rehydrated in any number of ways listed elsewhere on the forum, this is to get a smoke going immediately.
> 
> Fill bowl, whichever way, just don't crush the dry baccy or you get a mouthfull of crumbs. Place mouth over bowl - YES the wrong way. Breath out gently a few times. Gently! Don't blow baccy bits all over the place. The best hydration source is the human lung, breath out on a mirror if ya don't believe me. Oh, this only works for the living, vampires et al find some other way.
> 
> Got the tip from an old GL Pease posting somewhere, and "smokingpipes" Bear also mentioned it here 'afore. Works great, in a pinch!


Rj
Very sound advice brother...Thanks for the education..I'm a older dog with old tricks with 40 years of the herf. My very first cigar was a Dutch Masters in SE Asia. And my pipe experience to date is about 40 days:biglaugh:So I probably fall into your walking dead catagory.

A question now... Just what type of animal product would one use to re-hydrate tobacco? I love my BBQ but I dont see it working for Bakky~:wink:

Peace .
ST~

And to the op :usa2:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Steel Talon said:


> A question now... Just what type of animal product would one use to re-hydrate tobacco? I love my BBQ but I dont see it working for Bakky~:wink:
> ...


Earthworms seem pretty moist? Drop one in the pouch and let it wiggle around rehydrating ... yuck! Never mind ipe:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> Fill bowl, whichever way, just don't crush the dry baccy or you get a mouthfull of crumbs. Place mouth over bowl - YES the wrong way. Breath out gently a few times. Gently! Don't blow baccy bits all over the place. The best hydration source is the human lung, breath out on a mirror if ya don't believe me. Oh, this only works for the living, vampires et al find some other way.
> 
> Got the tip from an old GL Pease posting somewhere, and "smokingpipes" Bear also mentioned it here 'afore. Works great, in a pinch!


This is such an overlooked or forgotten piper skill that it should be one of the top recommendations about "Tobacco Too Dry." Hits to the positive for you!!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Somebody please hit up RJP for some positive hugz; this tired, childish, stupid, lame-ass message should be immediately banned from this forum.

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RJpuffs again._

BTW: Admins, fix it; it had been called "RING GAUGE" for years, but the stupid message calls it "Reputation."


----------

